# Masterbult electric smoker - wood chip tray doesn't fit



## Zombie Dodge (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi, everyone:

I just purchased a Masterbuilt electric smoker, model number MB20070210.  I've been assembling it this morning, and I've run into a problem.  The wood chip tray doesn't appear to fit at all.

A couple of photos are attached.  From the instruction manual it looks like it should slide right in, but the tray is too wide.  

I can't find anything at all about this on the Masterbuilt support site.  Am I doing something wrong, or is my smoker defective?  (Or was I sent the wrong part?)

Thanks!


----------



## R Blum (Jul 1, 2021)

Try putting it straight down in not on an angle, that might work.


----------



## Zombie Dodge (Jul 1, 2021)

R Blum said:


> Try putting it straight down in not on an angle, that might work.


That’s what I’ve been trying to do.  It’s too wide.

I heard back from the company and they’re going to send me a new tray.  Hopefully that one works.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 1, 2021)

WELCOME!  

No idea never used anything but my AMNPS from day one.  Get one of these STAT.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 1, 2021)

If I am not mistaken, that appears to be the water pan.  In your photos, the wood chip tray is supposed to go where you currently have the water pan.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forums. I agree.....Try to drop it in flat. 
JIm


----------



## Zombie Dodge (Jul 1, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> If I am not mistaken, that appears to be the water pan.  In your photos, the wood chip tray is supposed to go where you currently have the water pan.


I re-checked the manual and I have the trays where they are supposed to go.

I wonder if it may be the grille, not the chip tray, that may be defective.  The chip tray is a rectangular shape but the slot where it’s supposed to slide in is a trapezoidal shape.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 1, 2021)

Give this link a try.






						Customer Support
					

Find manuals, parts, cooking tips and videos to help you get the most our of your Masterbuilt grill, smoker or fryer. If you need more help you can also register your product or open a support ticket.




					www.masterbuilt.com
				




Just type in your smoker's model number in the search bar for user manuals.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 1, 2021)

Zombie Dodge said:


> I re-checked the manual and I have the trays where they are supposed to go.
> 
> I wonder if it may be the grille, not the chip tray, that may be defective.  The chip tray is a rectangular shape but the slot where it’s supposed to slide in is a trapezoidal shape.




The water pan is supposed to sit in the "high slot" on left hand side of the grate.
The chip tray is supposed to sit in the lower slot on the right side close to the heating element.




So, the water pan does not fit in the higher slot on the left hand side of the grate?

Edit:  Yes, the grate itself could be the problem.  Maybe you could try "flexing" the grate to get the wood chip tray to drop in?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm not familiar with this model MES, mine is a lot older..  But it looks to me like they sent you 2 water pans instead of 1 water pan and 1 chip tray. 
Gary


----------



## Zombie Dodge (Jul 1, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm not familiar with this model MES, mine is a lot older..  But it looks to me like they sent you 2 water pans instead of 1 water pan and 1 chip tray.
> Gary



The pans are different shapes and sizes, though.

Something is definitely wrong, but could I still use the wood chip tray even if it is a little unbalanced?  At least half of the tray is close to the heating element.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 1, 2021)

Amazen tube or tray burning dust. You'll forget about that chip tray right quick.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 1, 2021)

Did some thinking...kinda looks like the drip tray to a Gen 2 smoker?Though not deep enough?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2021)

According to the video above, the chip tray has a lid.  Does yours??  If not, then I don't think you have a chip tray.
Gary


----------



## Zombie Dodge (Jul 1, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> According to the video above, the chip tray has a lid.  Does yours??  If not, then I don't think you have a chip tray.
> Gary


Mine does have a lid.

The company is going to send a new grille as well.   That is some impressive customer service.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2021)

Zombie Dodge said:


> Mine does have a lid.
> 
> The company is going to send a new grille as well.   That is some impressive customer service.


That's great news.
Gary


----------

